# Sig Request - B.J. Penn



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Yo guys! Im pretty new around here, just got premium membership. As I now have the privilege of having a signature, I was wondering if one of you lovely people would consider making me one??

I would absolutely love a sick signature of B.J. Penn ( with 'The Prodigy' faded in there somewhere) and would be seriously indebted to anyone who could make one!

Its not much, but I'd be more than happy to pay credits/rep for it also, just name your price! 

Cheers guys! (/gals??) 

O btw, a little sidenote - does anyone know how to modify that little sentence underneath your username? Any help would be much appreciated! - Thanks!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Here ya go on the user title.

http://www.mmaforum.com/premium-vip-lounge/39270-official-request-user-title-thread.html

Limba and Kryonicle are mothereffin imagery wordsmiths as far as sigs go. I'd hit one of them up. Congrats on the premium, it's definitely worth it:thumb02:


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Cheers bro  Still looking for some kind gentlemen to design a sig for me !


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> Cheers bro  Still looking for some kind gentlemen to design a sig for me !


Paaaaatience my friend, the boys will whip up an epic sig for ya.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Here ya go on the user title.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/premium-vip-lounge/39270-official-request-user-title-thread.html
> 
> *Limba and Kryonicle are mothereffin imagery wordsmiths as far as sigs go.* I'd hit one of them up. Congrats on the premium, it's definitely worth it:thumb02:


Thanks buddy! :thumb02:





Indestructibl3 said:


> Paaaaatience my friend, the boys will whip up an epic sig for ya.


Yup. Patience is good. 


I could try and do something for ya Guapo, but BJ Penn is *KryOnicle*'s domain!  


He rocks a BJ sig and i know he already has other BJ Penn sigs, that he's not using atm.

You might wanna hit him up with a PM and see what he says.

I'm in the process of doing a sig atm and if you don't hear from Kry til then, i will give it a try myself.

In 2-3 days maybe.

So...just patience.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

You are welcome to use any of them, I can edit the text on them as well if you want (the last was made before Edgar took his title and I haven't updated it).

Lemme know if any of them are to your liking


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> You are welcome to use any of them, I can edit the text on them as well if you want (the last was made before Edgar took his title and I haven't updated it).
> 
> Lemme know if any of them are to your liking


What did i tell you Guapo...

Kry moves fast - no wonder he has the Superman logo in his profile .

_PS: question Kry: what kind of brush did you use on the smudging on the 2nd SIG - i love how it looks.

If you can remember...

Thanks_


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! B.J. is the man but I dont want to crash your style lol. If I could use one in the meantime that would be grand though? 

Limba I've heard about your skills, do you think you could design a Phil Davis or Anderson Silva one for me pleaseee ?? 

Edit - Kry those sigs are coming up as too big to use?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't upload them into your sig 

Right click whatever sig you want to use, and copy the image location.

Paste that link into your sig.

Wrap the link in image tags - [IMG*] LINK GOES HERE [/*IMG] without the '*'s 

*Limba* - I have NO clue man, some standard ones I found on deviant art I think, it's been months since I made a new sig haha. All my photoshop work now is Photo editting.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Those look great Kry! Enjoy Guapo!! And congrats on the lifetime!! I better see you in the shoutbox!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> Thanks everyone! B.J. is the man but I dont want to crash your style lol. If I could use one in the meantime that would be grand though?
> 
> Limba I've heard about your skills, do you think you could design a Phil Davis or Anderson Silva one for me pleaseee ??
> 
> Edit - Kry those sigs are coming up as too big to use?


Told ya Kry is the man when it comes down to BJ.

I have some Phil Davis sigs i made a while ago.

When (if) you wanna use them, feel free to do so.


























​
No Anderson Silva sigs yet.

But, those will come also.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Some Phil fan should be using that third one. That's badass:thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Some Phil fan should be using that third one. That's badass:thumb02:


I had it done because i was bored and gave it to Oldfan, for him to show his support for Davis, before the Nog fight.

Now, Oldie has gone back to being Brian Stann's No.1 fan here.

If anyone wants to support Davis, with a sig...it's all yours guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks limba those sigs rock!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn man. That dude's lats NEVER cease to amaze me.

Awesome sigs like always Lim.


----------

